# Talk to me Nick



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

What say ye
View attachment 123350


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Nice boy!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> Nice boy!


berry nice..me diggin it..


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

awesome colors.


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

looks like mine- hey serrapygo - is this one of your bigdaddies descendants too?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

deezdrama said:


> looks like mine- hey serrapygo - is this one of your bigdaddies descendants too?


Nope, no relation this time.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

What a monster








Is he alone? What size tank does he live in?

They had juvi's at my favorite pet shop: thank god common sense took over before I did something I would regret later...


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

That's a gorgeous fish. Looks like just the guapote I used to have. I love the colors in the fins, very stunning.


----------



## BrandtiisOwnAll (Nov 7, 2006)

Is that a jack dempsey? Im new at the aquaria thing so Im not sure.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

BrandtiisOwnAll said:


> Is that a jack dempsey? Im new at the aquaria thing so Im not sure.


Nope-it's a dovii sir


----------



## BrandtiisOwnAll (Nov 7, 2006)

...should have seen that in the tilte (DUH). Oh well, its a nice pick up at any rate.


----------



## Ak632 (Nov 16, 2006)

very nice looking Dovii-How big is this guy?


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

he looks great


----------

